# Minnesota Antique and Classic Fall bicycle ride



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

The MINNESOTA ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE CLUB

Annual Fall Bike Ride. 

Sunday September 22, 2013 - 1 PM

Boom Island - Minneapolis. 

Bring your latest rideable acquisition, completed project or old favorite for a short leisurely ride going from Boom Island (by Plymouth Avenue and the Northeast side of the Mississippi River), through historic St. Anthony Main area, and over and along the mighty Mississippi River. You could even win our traveling trophy for best bike at the fall ride! There's no entry fee or admission, but there may be a minimal parking fee. 

Always a good turnout and its a blast! Some really cool bikes are there every year and the people are great.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 17, 2013)

I will be there like always!

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 17, 2013)

I wish there was something like this local here.. maybe it just needs somebody to start it.


----------



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I wish there was something like this local here.. maybe it just needs somebody to start it.




I think you're the guy!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 22, 2013)

It was another fun ride around boom island Kris won with his 38 bluebird. fun times had pizza after and it was just plain fun.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 22, 2013)

last pictures.







Nick.


----------

